# Volvo Penta MD7A Injection Pump and Other Parts for sale



## SeaWolfe (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello all,

This is my first post on this site. Im wondering if anyone out there has an idea of what an Injector Pump for a Volvo Penta MD7A is worth these days. I have a complete non-running MD7A engine and Im selling it for parts. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## Dutch61 (Apr 25, 2011)

*Injectorpump*

Perhaps this link is somewhat usefull.

Look on the site of marinepartseurope. I cannot send the link but type www in front and .com at the end 

Do you also have a gearbox for the MD7A? (I am looking for one)

Dutch61


----------



## SeaWolfe (Mar 18, 2011)

*Gearbox*

Thanks for the response!
I do have a gear box. Its a little rough and hasnt been used in a while. It problably should be gone through. Let me know if youre interested...

CW


----------



## frank31 (Feb 19, 2005)

Do you still have an injector pump?


----------



## Rgscha02 (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm looking into a new injection pump. Do you still have the one from years ago?


----------

